# Craft Robo Pro and CorelDRAW 9 -Is it possible?



## dmoneyhustla (Sep 12, 2007)

Hell to all. I own a Craft Robo Pro (which I have yet to figure and get my first contour cut) and regularly use CorelDRAW 9. I am wondering if there is any way I will be able to cut directly from CoreDRAW 9.

Any and all advice will be greatly appreciated!

My name is David and I can be directly contacted at [email protected]


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I hate to say it, but it looks like you'll either need to import your designs into ROBO Master Pro or upgrade your CorelDRAW. Cutting Master 2 seems to be designed for CorelDRAW 10-X3.

Sorry. 

But once you do upgrade, you will absolutely LOVE this plotter! 

Oh, and I love your avatar...


----------



## dmoneyhustla (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I actually have CorelDRAW 12 installed on my system, I just don't like it (used Version 9 for so long and have become very used to it).

I read one of your earlie posts where you stated that you got your first accomplished cut with the Craft Robo Pro; when I get back home I may need to call on you so that I can get my first accomplished cut with the Craft Robo Pro.

Again thanks for the info!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I actually have a Graphtec CE5000-60, but it's basically the same machine as the CE5000-40 CR Pro. 

My Fiance had 8 and 12 for a long time, and stuck with 8 because he didn't really like 12's interface, so I can understand that.

Both of us suggest an upgrade to X3, tho. It's an awesome piece of software! 

There may be a setting on your plotter that you may need to change before you're able to use it. If you have any troubles, feel free to ask here or PM me.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

you CAN cut from corel 9 - but it requires a parallel port connection which i don't think your plotter has. another alternative is to buy a bridge program like co-cut, but chani's suggestion of upgrading to X3 is the best solution. i used 9 as well til ver 11 (tried 10 and didn't like it) upgraded to 12 right away and HATED it- went back to using 11 til X3 came out and i've never looked back!


----------



## dmoneyhustla (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you for the great information. I actually called co-cut one day and spoke with a tech support guy who also suggested the upgrade to X3. I've been a long time Corel user and now after hearing the upgrade advice twice, I think I will definitely have to upgrade to X3.

Hopefully when I get back home and try my cutter, I can get further information from you on creating my first cut.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

You won't be sorry.

I haven't used any other version of CorelDRAW, so I can't compare, but coming from Illy CS to X3, I took right to it.


----------



## dmoneyhustla (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello Chani, and thank you for the compliment on my avatar (too bad the BLEWWWW the Super Bowl)! I'm sorry it has taken me so long to respond to your post, but I haven't logged on in a while.

In any event I am going to try to get my Craft Robo Pro going this weekend. Unfortunately, I do not have have the internet at home so I will be flying a little blindly -but will work diligently I hope.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Were you able to get it running?

Sorry, I've been away from the forum for a couple of weeks, too. Just getting caught up.


----------



## dmoneyhustla (Sep 12, 2007)

Pulled it out in preparation to start, and then just sat there watching HGTV.


----------



## dmoneyhustla (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello Chani, it's been a long time and I'm sorry to waste everyone's time, but I have to learn how to use this thing. I am sitting here cutting a design by hand while it is about 90 degrees outside and I AM FED UP!

I do, however, have an update to my situation... Went to the bookstore to buy CorelDRAW X3 and was told they could not order that version but could order CorelDRAW X4. I said okay thinking I would be able to use the newer version with my Craft Robo Pro. So I got the software, installed it, and (like you said I would) love it. It looks similar to my version 9 interface, runs pretty smoothly, and settings transfer easily between my 3 computers.

BUT, when I try to set up my registration marks in preparation to cut on the Craft Robo Pro -> I get the error message; Running CorelDRAW not Found!

Therefore after spending $107 I am in the same place as I was before.

Chani I am begging for your assistance! Hope to hear from you later.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi David,

I'm sorry, I've been away from the forums with an EXTREME tooth ache. I'm hopped up on meds right now, so it's feeling _okay_...for now.

So you've gotten it to cut from Corel X4, but you can't use reg marks with it? Or is it that you can't cut anything from X4? I'm guessing the second. And you're NOT going to like this ONE BIT, and I apologize for having to be the one to tell you...they don't have drivers for Cutting Master 2 for X4 yet.  The earliest version of CorelDRAW that you can use is 10, and the latest version you can use is X3. 

If anyone has gotten Cutting Master 2 to work with X4, PLEASE post!

So...what I can tell you is that you can get boxed versions of X3 for fairly cheap on ebay or on some software outlet sites on the net.

I'm sorry.


----------



## dmoneyhustla (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Chani, I just read a post where you listed excellent advise for a number of different cutters (you are the best). I found a copy of CorelDRAW X3 on Amazon for 76.49 with free shipping. I think I may order that version tomorrow because I really like the Corel company and like to keep them in business.

Thanks for all of the valuable information you provide (please post info as soon as you find out about a driver for X4).

Sorry about the toothache -take it easy!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you, David.

You've probably received your CorelDRAW by now. I hope you like it! 

Tooth all taken care of now. 

Now it's just work. In the middle of an 1100 shirt, two color vinyl order right now.  I would have outsourced this one for screenprinting, but it HAD to be vinyl.


----------



## dmoneyhustla (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Chani, I used the information you posted about the Craft Robo Pro and tried getting a countour cut -All for NOT! However, I have great news for myself.

After being totally fed up with the Craft Robo Pro, I took a trip to Seattle, WA to visit the SummaCut USA company. I took some CorelDraw graphics, with a lot of curves, and received a one-on-one demonstration of the D75r. Afterwards I made a purchase, and returned home.

Let me just tell you how easy it is to get a countour cut with this machine. You can even load the printout into the machine crooked and you get a contour cut. You can load fabric from WalMart (for custom appliques) and you get a cut (not contoured of course). You can load plastic sheeting from Tap Plastics and you get a cut (not contoured of course). This machine works with CorelDraw 10 and up (and also Adobe Illustrator) and is a breeze to setup and install.

I now plan to purchase some more exciting materials to be plotted to see what my creativity can come up with.

In the future I am planning to purchase one of their print and cut systems (which I also saw a vinyl sticker demonstration of) because that would make life even that much simpler. Hopefully the next time I post I will have some really cool photos to show you.

In any event thanks for the information you've provided and keep up the good work -sounds like you've made a nice niche for yourself. But if you ever want to see an excellent machine, find a SummaCut USA dealer and just watch their machines in action.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

hi chani, i got my craft robo pro but i have a little problems maybe you can help me. I always got error message. 
" Auto registration mark has Failed.
Confirm that the distance between registration marks set is corect.
Confirm that the auto registration mark pattern set is correct. (code=1102)"

i try different setting but the same maybe i got something wrong with my setting. I also place the cutter blade inside the registration mark is this correct? please need help....


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Good luck with the reg marks.
I have only once gotten them CR to read them.
I have been to every support site here to Mars and back.
NOTHING. Joined the yahoo group and no one there seems to want to answer the no reg mark question. Guess they mostly use them to cut scrapbook stuff.
This thing was a waste of money. If they are ever at a show I am going to I am going to take it and throw it at them. Maybe even pick it up and throw it at them a couple of times. 

DEATH TO CRAFT ROBO
Mark


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks but i already solved it, i just turn off the automatic reristration mark on the cutter itself. To do this in craft robo pro. I click pause then find the registration mark by clicking next button. In registration mark find the automatic registration mark and turn it off. Then press pause again.


----------



## dmoneyhustla (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey FreeBird, how are you doing. I too bought the CRP for contour cutting with absolutely NO RESULTS. Then after being totally fed up, I took a trip to Seattle, WA to visit the SummaCut USA company and was totally wowed by the D75r (SummaStore - More Productivity Through Automation - www.summastore.com).

I received a one-on-one demonstration, bought one ($2,500) and have never looked back. I know that is a lot of money, but well worth the piece of mind. -TRUST ME!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yea David.
300.00 fricken dust collector and paper weight.
Wonder if Florida lemon law covers this P.O.S.

If you make alot of money buy me one of them Summacuts 

Mark


----------

